# Word of the Day:  Gadzooks



## Ruthanne (Oct 12, 2020)

an exclamation of surprise or annoyance.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 12, 2020)

I was just getting ready to log-off the forum for the night when I seen your new WOTD post, Ruthanne, and gadzooks I was!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 13, 2020)

Gadzooks I'm running out of food!


----------



## win231 (Oct 13, 2020)

I only heard "Gadzooks" once - on "Married With Children."  Al Bundy said it.  I thought it was slang; not a real word.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 13, 2020)

Gadzooks Batman...to the Batcave...(sorry, it’s early)


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 13, 2020)

win231 said:


> I only heard "Gadzooks" once - on "Married With Children."  Al Bundy said it.  I thought it was slang; not a real word.


Well, it's a word, none the less


----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 13, 2020)

Think it was on a Laural & Harty movie that I heard the word,Gadzooks.


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 14, 2020)

I must say I love the word 'gadzooks' and I did look up the origin of it because I am a member of the



Dictionary references date *gadzooks *as far back as the late 1600s as a short form
of "by God's hooks," a reference to the nails on Christ's cross
Heavy duty stuff


----------

